# Fruits and Lo FODMAP



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wondering which fruits people have had success with on Lo FODMAP.

Are frozen strawberrys and bananas made into a smoothie ok?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If they are quantities you tolerate whole they should be OK blended as long as you don't put anything in the smoothie that is bothersome (like milk).

Sometimes the problem with smoothies is you may drink them fast enough you would get in a lot more fruit then you would eat if it was whole.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

Haven't tried smoothies but so far

Can Eat:

Bananas 1-2 per day

Pineapple

Citrus fruits

Berries of any kind

Cantalope

Can not eat:
Apples (one a day seems ok but any more and I'm in hell so I just avoid them entirely now)

Avoid high fructose fruits like the plague. You should be okay with low fructose ones BUT if you find smoothies are upsetting you, don't blame the fruits. It may be that you can tolerate the fruits when eaten whole.


----------

